# Onassis Yacht



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I wondered if anyone had any photos of Aristotle Onassis' yacht the Christina before she underwent her conversion for charter.

You can find tons of things about her now, but I'm curious to see her before the change.

Thanks


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a link about the yacht on Wikipedia - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christina_O

and the yacht's website - http://www.christina-o.com/


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you, these are great!

However, I'm really looking for pictures from before her conversion.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,

If you go to *HERE* there is a pick of her as a navy frigate HMCS Stormont before her conversion.

Chris


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly Onassis also owned the lovely "Creole" used by Hans&Lottie Haas.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Isn't it amazing that such a beautiful yacht started life as something so mechanical looking as a frigate?

Actually, Onassis never owned Creole. He at one point purchased the schooner Fantome as a wedding present for Prince Rainier and Princess Grace(who never took possession of her), but he was never interested in real sailing himself.

Creole has been the possession of a succession of owners that has included Niarchos and most recently the Gucci family.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

coronatus242, I have mistaken the two Greek Shipowners, Creole was leased to Hans&lottie Haas.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Whilst at a UK Coast Radio Station, I spoke frequently to the R.O. of an American Pipe Laying barge, the HUGH W GORDON/WF9654. Oddly enough, he wintered on the barge and summered on the CHRISTINA

David
+


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Santos said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you go to *HERE* there is a pick of her as a navy frigate HMCS Stormont before her conversion.
> 
> Chris


What a transformation, never thought she was a navy frigate at one time, marvelous what can be done to change a ship from a fighting unit to a boat of pleasure.


----------

